# Thadeos is here! pics up!!!!!



## dizzyisacow

im not home yet,but im out of the hospital,im at mils and going home later on today, and since theres a computer here and im bored ill write my birth story.:coffee:

February 1st i went in for my scheduled ceserean section,before leaving home i threw up and had a headache,i think it was nerves?
i went to the hospital, they prepared me,i got babys clothes ready and put my stuff in my room, then they took me off to the epidural room :growlmad: this is where it went a bit wrong. she must have put 7/8 holes in me but couldnt find the area between the bone because im too fat. she didnt say that of course but asked if i gained too much weight and asked in a jokey way where is your spine and how much do you weigh. :sleep: yeah i know boring you all with my weight again :blush:
the whole time i found a moto to say in my head to help me deal with it, i kept saying to myself stop beeing such a pussy :haha: but it helped!
anyway she tried and after making me shake from the sitting bent over for so long and getting prodded she said i have to give you general anesthesia :nope::growlmad::cry:
they put me on the thingamajingy to go to surgery, DH was outside and as soon as i saw him i burst in tears and told him i dont want ANYONE seeing him before me,excluding him of course.i wasnt nervous about the stupid surgery i just wanted to see him beeing born and have my husband beside me. :shrug:
so they take me in stick a catheter in my vagina,strap my hands down,then the doc put some of that yellow thing on my tummy and they raised the curtain, the whole time i keep saying in my head just put me under and then do this shit ffs. i was still crying btw.
then they put the mask over my face and told me to take deep breaths.
the next thing i remember is hearing people talking and the anesthesiologist telling me its over and to wake up.
OUCH OUCH OUCH FKIN OUCH :growlmad:
a c section with an epidural i didnt feel a thing, but i woke up and felt my tumy beeing ripped apart and i couldnt really wake up for a few minutes,all i could do was shout it hurts it hurts and snorted like a pig after each time of saying that :blush:
by the time i came around i was alone in the hallway where they leave you to recover for a bit while they monitor your blood pressure. it hurt but i shutted up and just waited.
after this i dont know what the heck happened and im pissed off about it because i dont remember shit. i assume they took me to my room and brought the baby to me but i still had double vision and wasnt all there so dont remember :growlmad: i just realised this before i left the hospital and it made me cry because i dont remember. i think i breastfed him too?:shrug::cry:
anywhoo the next thing i do remember is my parents and mil in the room and when i clearly saw Theo he was exactly as i had a dream about him, he was the double of his dad :cloud9: dark hair and the same face! 
i told them he is to be breastfed only and no dummy, and im proud to say thats what happened, he sleeps for up to 4/5 hours and wakes up for some milk, he has a bit of trouble latching but then he feeds for ages and falls asleep again :haha:
my recovery has been great, the first day it hurt alot because of my womb contracting, then it dissolved to periodish pain, im alot better than last time though because the first day i made sure i moved around alot in the bed,i sat up and pulled myself up and the second day i walked and things so now i dont feel any pain except when i get up and im perfectly fine.
ari loves his brother and keeps wanting to see him and hold him and gets upset when he leaves! he kept pointing and the drip in my hand and saying mama ouch and giving it a kiss :cloud9:
Theo is currently asleep in his cowsuit and im waiting for DH to finish some jobs he has to do so we can go home already! and i can post pics of mr perfect!
not many people like his name :haha: but i dont care, i have to repeat it and spell it out and they even asked me why i would name him that :dohh:
other things to note is that i felt lonely there, not many people came to see me and i didnt have a single ballon or teddy bear, and while i breastfed i felt kind of depressed and a feeling of shame :shrug:

anyways thats what happened!
good to be back on BnB :hugs:

oooooh duh :dohh: he was born at 8.12am 3.030 kilos

pics!!

https://img842.imageshack.us/img842/516/theod.jpg

https://img26.imageshack.us/img26/9682/theo2.jpg

https://img10.imageshack.us/img10/8787/theo3.jpg

https://img593.imageshack.us/img593/2998/theo4.jpg

https://img88.imageshack.us/img88/4169/theo5.jpg

https://img121.imageshack.us/img121/5039/theoo.jpg

it doesnt look like him, he looks alot smaller than that!


----------



## rockys-mumma

Congratulations!! Sorry you didn't get the birth you wanted though :hugs:

Can't wait to see a picture and also, I like the name Thadeos! :D


----------



## jackiea85

Congratulations! Sorry your birth was a bit rough hun but I'm SO glad they listened to you about the bf/no dummy. Can't wait to see pics xx


----------



## Bittersweet

Congraulations hunnie sorry the c sec didn't go to plan but yay for breastfeeding :).xx


----------



## dani_tinks

LOVE the name, congratulations hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Congrats :)


----------



## foxyroxie

congratulaions huni! i cant believe the woman said that to u though cheeky cow!!! glad your healing well xx


----------



## freckleonear

Congratulations, well done you! :)


----------



## mushmouth

Congratulations hun! I too Love the name... and I'm sorry it didn't go to plan but its all done and you have your little man! :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

how do you pronounce the name , want to make sure I have it right.


----------



## Strawberries

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pics of the little man:cloud9:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Congratulations xxxxxx

cant wait to see pics xxx


----------



## amazed

Congrats Hun xx


----------



## Nic1107

Congratulations! I'm sorry you had a hard time in the hospital, but you've done a wonderful job and I'm so proud of you! I love the name Thadeos too; I actually had the Polish version, Tadeusz, on my short list for names if Carmen had been a boy. :)

I can't wait to see pics! :happydance:


----------



## carolyn_s

congratulations,cant wait for the pictures xxx


----------



## dizzyisacow

Dragonfly said:


> how do you pronounce the name , want to make sure I have it right.

im not sure i can explain it but i think its: Tha (as in thank you) de (this ones tricky it doesnt sound like a d) os (as in os!)
i think im gonna have to do a video with me saying it :haha:


----------



## isil

welcome to the world Thadeos! Congratulations to you and your family Dizzy :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations Dizzy you did so well! What a cow-bag whinging about your weight. :growlmad: You texted me quite early and said you'd bf so I reckon you did bf once you were awake even if you don't really remember. How horrid having a GA. :( But I bet he is gorgeous and I'm so happy your bf is going well! Can't wait to see pics of the little tyke!


----------



## billy2mm

sorry it didnt go exactly as planned but he is here now thats all that matters!

i had a general with my first and i woke up as they lifted me off the operating table and back onto the trolley and oh my god it hurt! never ever felt pain like it!!!! 

my recovey with my 2nd was so much better coz i knew how to get up and down and what i should and shouldnt do and i made sure i moved about as much as i could and kept up with the painkillers too.

cant wait to see pics hun!


----------



## faun

Congratulations on the birth of your perfect little man i love the name and cannot wait to see pics also well done you for breastfeeding like you wanted x


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Oh! Congratulations!!!
I'm sorry your birth wasn't like planned, but great job initiating breast feeding! I hope it goes smoothly for you!

:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats hun can't wait to see piccies of little man ... gorgeous name :cloud9: x


----------



## teal

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Congratulations hun, can't wait to see a piccy!


----------



## Kimboowee

Congrats!!


----------



## mizzk

Huge congratulations & i love his name lots! xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Congrats! Welcome to the world little Theo!! x


----------



## jenny_wren

i love the name :thumbup:

and massive congratulations

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

get a picture up woman, i'm dying to see
what he looks like :haha:​


----------



## staceyg

lovely name :) congrats!


----------



## mum 2 three

Congrats hun can't wait to see a picture don't listen to people about his name it's perfect xxx


----------



## marnie79

congrats hun, and very nice name !!


----------



## Dizzy321

Aww congrats Dizzy :kiss: I love his name. Cant wait to see pics xxx


----------



## v2007

Beautiful. 

V xxx


----------



## AP

OMG just seen this, congratulations hunny!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Congratulations hun hes gorgeous! :hugs:


----------



## Dizzy321

Oh my gosh sooo cute :cloud9: he looks like Ari! xx


----------



## Bittersweet

Awww he's gorgeous!!!:).xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw little cutie!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm sorry you had such a bad time! Congrats, he's gorgeous xx


----------



## dani_tinks

Aww Diz, he's beautiful! I am now SUPER broody! <3 xx


----------



## FEDup1981

Congrats! Doesnt seem 2 minutes since u announced ur bfp! x


----------



## Hayley90

I love his name, and he is beautiful!!!

well done Dizzy, sorry it didn't go completely to plan, but you're both ok which is AMAZING :D xxx


----------



## Lucky.M

Congratulations sorry you couldn't be awake for the section, I would have been upset too xx


----------



## lucy_x

congratulaions! :flower:


----------



## bump_wanted

Hes beautiful xxx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations!!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

He's so cute!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## aob1013

He is just beautiful!! xxxx


----------



## carolyn_s

beautiful pics. He is gorgeous.xx


----------



## ellismum

Ahhh what a little cutie! Can not believe u have 2 gorgeous little boys now. Congratulations x x x


----------



## anita123

Congratulations!!!! Hes beautiful!!! Well done! :hugs:


----------



## honey08

:wohoo::wohoo:

congrats xxxxxxxx


----------



## dizzyspells

Huge congratulations hun!x


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations! He is a beautiful little man.


----------



## Mellie1988

Awww hes gorgeous!! xxx


----------



## amie-leigh

congrats :happydance: he's beautiful and love the fact he's wearing a cow suit :thumbup:


----------



## Georgie90

his just gorgeous diz xx


----------



## BlackBerry25

Congrats!! He is adorable! :hugs:


----------



## Elli21

:dance: Hes so beautiful :cloud9:

Congratulations Dizz!! You did amazing!

:hugs: I want to squeeze him :hugs:


----------



## emilyjade

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DolceBella

He's adorable!! Congratulations!! :)


----------



## morri

Congrats on the birth of your little boy :D (in Spongebib squarepants, German version the squidward is called Thadeus which is quite close isnt it :haha:)


----------



## Boomerslady

Awww Diz how cute is he? Sorry i'm only just saying congrats, I always forget theres other parts of the forum than GS! I'm sorry it didnt go as planned (I was stabbed about 9 times to get an epi in because of my back fat!) Its a lovely feeling huh!

I love the name too, very cute, is it a cypriot name? In my head when I say it i'm using a cypriot accent for some reason and it sounds lush! I hope youre recovering well. xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Awww he is just gorgeous!


----------



## mrsraggle

Very handsome!


----------



## wiiwidow

Aw congrats Hun :) he's adorable and I like the name too!! :)


----------



## dizzyisacow

Boomerslady said:


> Awww Diz how cute is he? Sorry i'm only just saying congrats, I always forget theres other parts of the forum than GS! I'm sorry it didnt go as planned (I was stabbed about 9 times to get an epi in because of my back fat!) Its a lovely feeling huh!
> 
> I love the name too, very cute, is it a cypriot name? In my head when I say it i'm using a cypriot accent for some reason and it sounds lush! I hope youre recovering well. xx

its ok hun im also a GS addict! its a greek name i think but its not a known name. he was a saint. im recovering great!


----------

